# Indian Passport Renewal in VFS Sydney



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

I have query regarding Indian passport renewal in Sydney. I am a PR staying in Sydney.

While filling form in the address section it asks for 2 addresses - First The address to be printed on passport and second Other address.

My query:

1. Address to be printed on passport
As I understand this can be Indian/Australian address. Australian address proof required is utility bill in my name which I don't have as I am in shared accommodation. So, only option for me is to provide Indian address. I have registered rental agreement of my current address in India. My wife is still in India. Will that work as an address proof. Do I need to get it signed by JP here.

2. Other address
Which address do we need to mention in this. Can it be same as my current India address as mentioned in point 1.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I have query regarding Indian passport renewal in Sydney. I am a PR staying in Sydney.
> 
> While filling form in the address section it asks for 2 addresses - First The address to be printed on passport and second Other address.
> 
> ...


You can call or email VFS directly and clear your doubts
At least in Melbourne they are very customer friendly 

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

NB said:


> You can call or email VFS directly and clear your doubts
> 
> At least in Melbourne they are very customer friendly
> 
> ...


Yes. Tried calling them yesterday. Will do today also.

Was thinking of getting inputs from someone who has done PP renewal recently from Sydney with similar situation.

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

vkbaghel said:


> I have query regarding Indian passport renewal in Sydney. I am a PR staying in Sydney.
> 
> While filling form in the address section it asks for 2 addresses - First The address to be printed on passport and second Other address.
> 
> ...


I did my passport renew 4 years back from VFS Perth. I used my Indian address where my in-laws reside. I used bank statement address as proof of address. VFS Perth people were very friendly and they accepted address proof what we have. You can directly go there with whatever address proof you have in hand, and they will be the best person to suggest you what you can use as address proof.

Thanks


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

ParoP said:


> I did my passport renew 4 years back from VFS Perth. I used my Indian address where my in-laws reside. I used bank statement address as proof of address. VFS Perth people were very friendly and they accepted address proof what we have. You can directly go there with whatever address proof you have in hand, and they will be the best person to suggest you what you can use as address proof.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the input. Did you had to get the Bank statement notarized from India.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I am renewing my son's passport at VFS Melbourne. On the Personal particular form, for "references: Names and addresses of two responsible persons in the applicants locality who can vouch for the applicant", Is this for the permanent address or present residential address?
Also, who is a JP or notary?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Mithung said:


> I am renewing my son's passport at VFS Melbourne. On the Personal particular form, for "references: Names and addresses of two responsible persons in the applicants locality who can vouch for the applicant", Is this for the permanent address or present residential address?
> Also, who is a JP or notary?


It is for the address which shall be printed on the Passport.

You can search for JP's in your area. They are Justice of Peace who are authorised to do attestation. Usually they do it for free.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Just to update this thread. I got my passport renewed in Sydney.

I provided present address as Indian address as I don't have any utility bill in my name in Aus. I am a PR. I provided notarized copy of my Bank passbook and Gas connection as Indian address proof. I obtained it from India when I had gone there in Nov'19.

I had provided personal particular forms mentioning the details of 2 persons knowing me at my Indian address. But I guess physical police verification didn't happen though there was change in address in PP.

I applied on 24th Dec'19 and got it on 3rd Jan'20.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

*Passport renewal*

Hello - I need to renew Indian passports of my kids who are Australian PRs. 

I'd be really grateful if anyone could please weigh in their thoughts if I need to lodge any application with Immi Australia as well besides submitting online applications at VFS? 

Will the passport numbers get changed post renewal? 

Many thanks
Natasha


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello - I need to renew Indian passports of my kids who are Australian PRs.
> 
> I'd be really grateful if anyone could please weigh in their thoughts if I need to lodge any application with Immi Australia as well besides submitting online applications at VFS?
> 
> ...


Just follow online application process as described in VFS website and you will have updated passports within a months time. The process is straight forward.

Once you get new passports (obviously, it will have new numbers), login to your Immi Account and update the details of your children's new passport. You will need to upload a copy of the passport as well.

You can then login to VEVO to confirm that new passport is reflected in their system.


----------

